# How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquarium?



## REDSTEVEO (2 Jul 2008)

Hi,

I have a few faint scratches which have come about as a result of getting the odd bit of sand or gravel caught up in the sponge or my glass cleaner when I have been cleaning the front glass. I just wondered if anyone has any great suggestions / ideas / foolproof methods for removing very fine surface scratches on the inside glass of the aquarium? 

Cheers.

Steve


----------



## san-ho-zay (2 Jul 2008)

There was a small piece in PFK a few months ago that referred to a product for removing scratches from glass. IIRC it was the manufacturer that contacted the magazine with a "readers might be interested in this" and it hadn't been evaluated by anyone at PFK.

I don't have the copy to hand to check but I think it was this place ...

http://www.glassscratchrepair.co.uk/


----------



## JamesC (2 Jul 2008)

You need to polish it out using something called cerium oxide. Briefly lower the tank water to below the level of the scratch. Dry the glass and use masking tape to seal off the tank water using a bin liner. Takes a while to do using a power drill with the polishing attachment, but it does work. Tip is to outline the scratches using a marker on the ouside of the glass as once you start to polish you'll never see where the scratches are.

I'm about to do it with my tank and have all the stuff here ready to go. I'll do a small journal with pictures when I do it. Not sure when I'll have time as it's school holidays very soon and I've also just knocked down my bathroom wall into the toilet so have got loads of DIY to do.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> I'm about to do it with my tank and have all the stuff here ready to go. I'll do a small journal with pictures when I do it. Not sure when I'll have time as it's school holidays very soon and I've also just knocked down my bathroom wall into the toilet so have got loads of DIY to do.


Look foward to that James  have a couple of scrathes in my tank that I would like to get rid off too


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Jul 2008)

would be extremely cool to see that...

all those people (including me) that made the mistake of magnetic scrapers will love you! Though not in the biblical sense obviously


----------



## JamesC (3 Jul 2008)

And for those with young children it's unwise to leave the magnetic algae scraper in the tank when not in use. Came home one day to find some lovely scratches  .

James


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Jul 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> And for those with young children it's unwise to leave the magnetic algae scraper in the tank when not in use. Came home one day to find some lovely scratches  .
> 
> James



ew nice..

personally.. I think they were invented by some nasty demon type thing and should be banned for all eternity!


----------



## ulster exile (3 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> ew nice..
> 
> personally.. I think they were invented by some nasty demon type thing and should be banned for all eternity!



I'm not a fan of kids either


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of kids either


        [/quote]
Had me to the list


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Jul 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> You need to polish it out using something called cerium oxide. Briefly lower the tank water to below the level of the scratch. Dry the glass and use masking tape to seal off the tank water using a bin liner. Takes a while to do using a power drill with the polishing attachment, but it does work. Tip is to outline the scratches using a marker on the ouside of the glass as once you start to polish you'll never see where the scratches are.
> 
> I'm about to do it with my tank and have all the stuff here ready to go. I'll do a small journal with pictures when I do it. Not sure when I'll have time as it's school holidays very soon and I've also just knocked down my bathroom wall into the toilet so have got loads of DIY to do.
> 
> James



 Masking tape  seal off :? bin liner  POWER DRILL  DIY  Errrrr I think I'll wait for the journal........but thanks for the advice...

ps How did you manage to fit a whole bathroom wall into a toilet?   


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of kids either



I'm creased up!!    


			
				san-ho-zay said:
			
		

> There was a small piece in PFK a few months ago that referred to a product for removing scratches from glass. IIRC it was the manufacturer that contacted the magazine with a "readers might be interested in this" and it hadn't been evaluated by anyone at PFK.
> 
> I don't have the copy to hand to check but I think it was this place ...
> 
> http://www.glassscratchrepair.co.uk/



Thanks Richard, I saw the stuff on website from the link..............Hmmmmmmmmm not sure but thanks anyway
Had me to the list    [/quote]


----------



## passerby* (1 Aug 2008)

been looking for the journal ...has it been made.? or am i just rubbish at finding it..??
my juwel has some BAD scratches ..so bad im thinking of getting rid of it...even thou every thing else is in such good condition...
cheers.... passerby


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Aug 2008)

I have an empty Rio 180 with some scartches on it.  Might look into giving this a go 

Edit:

This product doesn't look too bad for the price:

http://www.glasspolishshop.com/product_ ... ucts_id=77


----------



## The Green Machine (5 Aug 2008)

There is a surefire 100% foolproof way to remove  to remove all visible scratches from glass in just seconds-------a hammer


----------



## nry (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

Does the lady in the conservatory come out to demo the kit?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

Does anyone know if a journally thing was done on this? I'm thinking of emptying my tank to do a rescape so now would be a good time to sort the scratches out. 8) 

Steve


----------



## Kristoph91 (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

Wow old thread, nice dig!


----------



## geoffbark (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

I wonder if james did the journal. 

Did i see one of Tom's threads with a guy polishing his tank before he scaped it?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*



			
				geoffbark said:
			
		

> I wonder if james did the journal.
> 
> Did i see one of Tom's threads with a guy polishing his tank before he scaped it?



Yeah you did.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

I'm off to look for Tom's thread!! :idea:


----------



## plantbrain (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*






He spent about 5 hours on this tank.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (5 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

WOW  Looks a bit industrial...but the end result looks perfect. Shame we could not see what the scratches were like before the polishing job.

My tank is not quite big enough to climb inside tho


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to remove fine scratches on glass on inside of Aquar*

Mine is all scratched also, but since its only a 125 litre tank, it might just be easier to buy a new one lol


----------

